# Calling Seamen of the Radio Ships



## sm216 (Nov 1, 2007)

In connection with a radio history project this is sm216 from Norway calling seamen of the radio ships(including Wijsmuller staff)working on

HR??/HO??/Bon Jour/Magda Maria/Mi Amigo
HRLK Manoula/Galaxy
HPUY Olga Patricia/Laissez Faire

Fredericia/Caroline
Cheeta II(ex Mosken)

I am seeking written or recorded tales, photos and movies of your time onboard these ships in the years 1960-1968.

greetings 
sm216


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

I remember one night the Mi Amigo dragging it's anchor in a storm and going aground - coastguards had observed her moving - Northforeland radio was calling her on 2182kcs for most of the night - a lifeboat was launched and was alongside her when she eventually went on the beach. She got off undamaged as I recall.
Obviously they were not keeping any kind of a watch !!!


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi Gareth. It was reported in the book "When Pirates ruled the waves" that no one on the Mi Amigo was keeping radio watch at the time of the incident. I can't remember how they came to know that things weren't right. Probably when she jarred to a halt on the beach!!


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Coastie said:


> Hi Gareth. It was reported in the book "When Pirates ruled the waves" that no one on the Mi Amigo was keeping radio watch at the time of the incident. I can't remember how they came to know that things weren't right. Probably when she jarred to a halt on the beach!!


 Thats exactly what happened - they came up on 2182 screaming mayday only to be told "calm down the lifeboat is alongside you !"
not only were they not keeping radio watch - they werent even keeping anchor watch.
Although in retrospect I suppose the "Mayday" was only to enable them to exagerate the danger to their listeners !


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

(Jester) (Jester) (==D) 

To listen to them today, legally too, how things have changed![=P]


----------



## ray bloomfield (Oct 31, 2007)

When I had a little Yarmouth Dover barge if we were bound up Swin and there weren't enough water over the Spitways we had to go around outside the Wallet and often we'd drop alongside the last remaining 'pirate' and leave the latest newspaper we had, a few fresh veg and the like. Our small contribution to freedom of the airwaves an all we ended up with was radio 1.. Yuk!!


----------

